# KHSL DMA 132 going HD soon



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

KSHL most likely is going high power HD Digital, transmitted from atop Tuscan sometime within the next few weeks. KNVN is broadcasting high power HD from their new transmitter atop Tuscan. Currently KNVN is having problems with the PSIP and are trying to get the mapped channel back on to 24-1. Both upgrades to HD are permanent for our viewing enjoyment.


----------

